# Crown, Corona Jars



## WetJet (Aug 23, 2010)

I just acquired a couple dozen Crown and Corona mason jars with glass lids, from the 40s and 50s.  I'd actually like to use them this fall but they are missing the metal screw down part.  Does anybody know where I can get the metal part? Are they still made anywhere? THANKS!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 24, 2010)

Please be aware that not only do you need the metal screw bands for these, you also need the rubber jar rings that are placed between the glass lid and the lip of the jar.  While the USDA has disapproved of this canning method, it is still considered a legitimate canning method in Canada.  In the U.S., the only method currently approved is the metal lid that pops up when the seal is broken, making it easy to tell when the contents should not be eaten.  The zinc lid and glass lid seals mentioned above have no fail-safe way to determine the food safety.  If you still want to do this, I would suggest you find a Canadian supplier for both the zinc rings and rubber seals as they are still manufactured and sold in Canada.  I believe 2-piece metal lids may also be offered that fit these jars, I've seen lids marketed under the Bernardin brand name.  Good luck!  -Tammy


----------



## WetJet (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Tammy.  I have managed to find the rubber seals for these jars, they need to be replaced every year and are more readily available.  The zinc lids however should last the life of the jar and as such, are proving much harder to find as a replacement part. (Even up here in Canada)
 Dave


----------



## ajohn (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Dave,
 Welcome to the forum.Just out of curiosity,what color are your jars???[8|]
 Anthony


----------

